# Melco EMC1???



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

I am looking at starting out with embroidery. We currently do very well with screen printing and transfers and sub out all of the embroidery. This can get pretty expensive when it comes to simple small orders. So I was thinking of getting a single head machine for the small orders. I found a Melco EMC1, but there is no computer or software, just the machine. is it worth getting it? How much would the software cost, if it is still available? I am guessing that this machine runs in DOS, will it still run with today's embroidery formats?


----------



## dmr338 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought the EMC 10T, melco and it came with a very old version and I just upgraded it to the V9 with the old software trade in for 1000.00 and another 300ish to license it to me. Without a trade or old "dongle" I think it cost a little over double. 
I am having a hard time connecting my newer computer and with it being a holiday weekend no one is available to help =( i'll let you know how much of a pain it is as soon as I find out on Monday!
On another note I used it with the old software and a really old windows 95 computer and it worked pretty good. i was happy with it until I bought the new software and had trouble.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

1st is the melco emc a black or white head. if its a black head (tajima) you must have the following. you will need a melco starlan card (isa slot or pci slot), isa is the old black slot on pre pentium 2 computers, some pentium 2 and pentium 3 still have the isa slots but there not easy to find anymore. the pci slot (white slot) is common in computers up to pentium 4. this card is neccessary to communicate with the embroidery machine. so you need this card (very hard to find) the software and dongle.
the best you can do with eds (software) is win98. after that you have to upgrade to designshop.

if it's a white head you can get it to run off a boot disk and floppy drive, or a usb (aftermarket) drive upgrade.
in addition you can use the computer with the above card, and software. the white head can run through the current software designshop. but for a single needle emc1 your better off using the $$$ to buy a complete setup.

as for an emc10t and software, we found xp pro to be the best computer software and the pci network (starlan) card. the newer software is built more for the amaya's and bravo's


----------



## LeighHagins (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a EMC1 and an EP1 with the computer, dongle, network card and computer running under Windows XP. All are in excellent running condition. If you are still looking for a working solution please post a number or e-mail and I will respond with more info.


----------

